# Welche SSD für mein System?



## PaddyG2s (15. August 2010)

*Welche SSD für mein System?*

Hey,

ich habe meinen PC verkauft, in dem PC war eine Intel Postville G2 mit 80GB.

Jetzt will ich mir ein neuen PC kaufen mit einer SSD!

Aber jetzt weiß ich nicht, ob ich wieder zur Intel greifen soll (ich war eigentlich sehr zufrieden) oder doch eine andre z.B. eine Corsair oder OCZ us.w nehmen soll.

Mein Board wird ein Asus P7P55D-E, sprich SATA3 wäre vorhanden!

Was ich von der SSD erwarte:

- Schnell Booten
- schnell Programme starten
- Trim 


Mehr eigentlich nicht, nur die 3 Sachen, die hat die Intel gemeistert, aber vielleicht gibt es ja jetzt schon was besseres ?

Preislich nicht mehr als eine Postville, sprich ca. 200€ maximal!
Ach ja, OS ist Windows 7 Home Prem. 64bit!

Falls ihr noch was wissen wollt, einfach sagen!

Danke schonmal im Vorraus!


----------



## Iceananas (15. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

Im Moment sind Sandforce-SSDs schneller als die Intels.

SaATA3 unterstützt nur die neuen Crucial-SSDs, aber die haben noch einige Kinderkrankheiten, ich würde zu Sandforce greifen.


----------



## PaddyG2s (15. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

Hast du auch einen genauen Vorschlag ?

Früher waren aber die Intel besser, kann das sein ?
Weil früher würde mir sofort die Postville empfohlen!


----------



## Own3r (15. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

Ich empfele dir die OCZ Vertex 2 60GB (wenn es nur fürs OS sein soll). Die hat den Sandforcecontroller, unterstützt TRIM und bootet sehr schnell.



> Weil früher würde mir sofort die Postville empfohlen!



Ja früher war die auch die schnellste SSD 
Jetzt aber sind die Sandforce besser !


----------



## PaddyG2s (15. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

EDIT:

Ich hab mir jetzt ein paar Test angeschaut und werde wohl doch die Vertex 2 nehmen!

Eine Frage habe ich noch:

Kann ich meine Intel Postville formatieren (sprich wenn ich ein andres OS dauf machne will und ich Windows 7 entfernen will, kann ich die formatieren oder geht dann leistung verloren o.Ä. ?

Danke schonmal!


----------



## mattinator (15. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

Der SF-1200 komprimiert die Daten on-the-fly, dadurch werden weniger Daten auf die Chips geschrieben bzw. von diesen gelesen. Das hat folgende Effekte:


bei normalen Daten (OS) ist die Schreib-(/ Lese)Performance höher
bei bereits komprimierten Daten sinkt die Schreibperformance
die Chips halten länger


----------



## Torsley (15. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

ich habe beide intel und sandforce und ich muss sagen das ich von der corsair f60 ein wenig enttäuscht bin. ich weiß nicht ob sich da irgendwas quer stellt aber die werte mit dem crystal mark sind bei der postville besser gewesen.

corsair http://pks1.de/CorsairForceF60.PNG

postville http://pks1.de/IntelPostvileX25-M.PNG


----------



## roheed (15. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

Hey zusammen, 

vor dieser "schwierigen" entscheidung stehe ich zur Zeit auch, 

weiß nicht ob ich mir eine

Corsair Force F80 oder Intel X25-M Postville 80GB 

Hollen soll.

@Torsley kann die differenz evtl. davon kommen das die F60 voller ist als die Postville?
@PaddyG2s soviel ich weiß, besitzt die Intel keine Trim funktion oder?! Dafür gibts ein Intel eigenes Prog.


Hier noch ein guter Test, wo eigentlich in allen bereichen der Sandforce Controller besser abschneidet als die Intelhttp://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/20092-paddyg2s.html
http://www.pc-experience.de/wbb2/thread.php?threadid=30612


----------



## mattinator (15. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

Naja, Du hast eine fast leere Postville (6%) mit einer halbvollen Force (52%) verglichen. Bei MLC-SSD's ist das Ergebnis dann nicht wirklich vergleichbar. Z.B. hier haben sie die Postville gegen die größeren SF-1200 (120GB) antreten lassen:


Corsair Force F120 SSD Review | StorageReview.com
Hardwareluxx - Test: G.Skill Phoenix Pro 120 GB mit SF-1200-Controller


----------



## Torsley (15. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

Hmm ok ich hatte alles gerade neu gemacht aber spiele noch nicht installiert. Jetzt muesste auf der postville schon nen bisschen mehr sein. Dann bench ich noch ne runde. Und sag dann bescheid. Ich hatte angenommen der geschwindigkeits einbruch kommt er bei ca <20% kapazitaet.


----------



## roheed (15. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

Kann mir einer erklären warum in manchen test die Force F100 langsamer sein soll als die Intel
und in dem Link den ich veröffentlicht habe die Force F120 um einiges schneller ist als die Intel?!

Liegt das vlt an der Firmware?! Also zu dem Zeitpunkt wann getestet wurde bei der jeweiligen HP?


----------



## PaddyG2s (15. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*



> @PaddyG2s soviel ich weiß, besitzt die Intel keine Trim funktion oder?! Dafür gibts ein Intel eigenes Prog.



Doch, die Intel hat auf alle Fälle Trim!

Jetzt weiß ich echt nichtmehr weiter!

Also mit meiner Intel war ich super Zufrieden, dauerhauft schnell und einfach top!

Ich tendiere jetzt doch wieder zur Postville, mit der hab ich schon super Erfarungen gemacht! 

Darf man eine SSD formatieren ?


----------



## Weichkeks (15. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

Ja formatieren tut ihr nicht weg aber DEFRAGMENTIEREN  hab auch seit mehr als einem halben Jahr eine Intel und bin super zufrieder mit der 80GB Variante mit den neuen Sandforce moddellen kenn ich mich nicht auch aber wenn sie in div. test gut abeschneiden kannste auch die nehmen.


----------



## roheed (15. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

Die Postville bekomm ich ca. 20 € billiger als die Force.
Wegen den paar % mehr-Leistung vom Sandforce wär die Postville denoch interesanter.

Kann ich eigentlich mein Vista weiternutzten oder wird wie überall dringend angeraten Win7
zur absoluten pflicht?! Was ist das für ein programm von Intel, also ich meine "sandbox"?

Wär Intel in verbindung mit Vista eher zu empfehlen wegen der zusatz-software?


----------



## PaddyG2s (15. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

Hat man unter Vista und der Postville kein Trim ???


----------



## roheed (15. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

Allgemein unter Vista!
Trim gibs wohl nur in Win7 und da mir Win7 überhaupt nicht zusagt wollt ich
eigentlich schon mein Vista weiter nutzen.


----------



## PaddyG2s (15. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*



roheed schrieb:


> Allgemein unter Vista!
> Trim gibs wohl nur in Win7 und da mir Win7 überhaupt nicht zusagt wollt ich
> eigentlich schon mein Vista weiter nutzen.



Was heißt das jetzt für den, dem ich meinen PC verkauft habe, er hat ja die Postville dann und will Vista drauf machen ?

Wird die SSD dann langsam nach einer Zeit oder was ist dann ...


----------



## roheed (15. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

tja da fragst den richtigen XD
Bin ansich auch ein SSD Neuling...
soviel ich aber weiß gibts ja außer die Trim Funktion noch eine sogenante CB (carbr xxx kein plan name schon vergessen XD) geht auf jeden fall von XP bis Win7. Mit zusatzsoftware ala Intel oder im Controller integriert! Das ist mir auch noch nicht so klar geworden.

Auf jeden fall soll das sowas ähnliches sein wie Trim, 
und wohl bei Intel besser integriert als bei Sandforce.
Tja und wenn ich mit Vista kein Trim habe ist das für mich die logische schlußfolgerung
das die Postvile besser wäre XD

Ob ich jetzt totalen blödsinn laber kann natürlich auch sein^^
Wie gesagt, belese mich erst seit paar tagen zu dem doch etwas komplexen thema SSD


----------



## Gohst_oc (15. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

Windows 7 sagt nicht zu, Vista aber schon???

Wenn dir da die neue Taskliste nicht gefällt, die kann  man umstellen damit nix gruppiert wird. Allerdings siehts dann hässlich aus.

Ansonsten findet man nur noch Verbesserungen...

BTW, Trim ist je nach dem nicht mehr soooooo wichtig (es ist definitv sehr Controller Abhängig).

Die neuen JMicron Controller laufen auch ohne Trim recht flott, aber die haben schon nen Trim-Support.


----------



## roheed (15. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

warum ahnte ich schon das so ein kommentar kommen wird?^^
Ich hab mich schon mehrere Stunden mit Win7 beschäftigt 
aber ich kann unteranderem mit der neuen Taskleiste einfach nichts anfangen. 

Hab zwar in w7 meine "schnellstartleiste" nachgebildet aber sieht irgendwie ******* aus. 
Was mich noch stört ist die nicht mehr vorhandene "sidebar".
Manche lieben sie manche haßen sie ist mir schon klar aber ich will nicht mehr ohne leben.
Win7 kann man zwar die gadgets auch auf den desk/rechts anordnen aber da ich recht oft
die Auflösung wechseln muß hängen mir auf einmal die gadgets vom Wechsel von HD auf FullHD mitten auf dem Desk. Für die Icons hab ich zumindest nen Tool das sie mir wieder gescheit anordnent. Tja was hat mich noch gestört? Klingt für viele lächerlich aber mir gehts auf den sa***
das wenn man Fenster Vollbild macht der Aero effeckt nicht mehr weg geht wie im Vista. (Fensterahmen und Taskleiste wird schwarz) In win7 sieht man immernoch den Desk und die in diesem fall nervigen hintergrundwechsel.

Ich weiß das vieles einfach nur gewohnheitssache ist, anderes auch einfach auschaltbar wie die zum beispiel in meinen augen beknackte "snap/Fenster andock" funktion. Da gibt tools die das um welten besser gelöst haben. 

Ich hatte seit windows 3.1 zeiten echt jeden mist drauf was Microsoft da auf den markt geschmießen hat aber Vista ist zum ersten mal ein OS das mir besser zusagt als der nachfolger.

Das soll jetzt hier auch nicht zum Vista vs. Windows 7 streit ausarten 
Jedem das seine. Ich fand den wechsel von XP auf Vista genial, auch wenn ich damit eher zur Minderheit gehört habe^^


----------



## Torsley (15. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

hmm kann man den volbild modus nicht ohne transparenz anzeigen lassen? mich hat es bei vista damals sicher immer ne halbe stunde gekostet bis ich das ui angepasst habe damit der transparenz effekt auch in vollbild kommt.


----------



## PaddyG2s (15. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

Kurz mal ne Frage:

Ist es schlimm, eine SSD ohne Trim laufen zu lassen ?

Wird die Leistung dann schlechter bzw. deutlich schlechter als ohne Trim ?

Weil auf der SSD soll Vista drauf kommen (nicht bei mir, bei mit 7)


----------



## Torsley (15. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

wenn der controller die alten dateien zum neuen beschreiben nicht vorher freigibt wird das erst passieren wenn der schreibvorgang startet. das kostet dann zeit bzw leistung. also irgendwann wenn mal alle bereiche beschrieben wurden dann wird es sicher leistung kosten.

btw hier nochmal neue benchmarks von crystal disk. nun ist meine postville zu 24% gefüllt und hat in dem durchlauf sogar noch ein wenig geschwindigkeit zugewonnen.

postville http://pks1.de/IntelPostvileX25-M_02.PNG
corsair http://pks1.de/CorsairForceF60_02.PNG

im übrigen mit dem atto disk benchmark hatte ich bei 4k-8k auf 2gb ähnliche werte wie in der pcgh 250-260mb/s lesen und schreiben. wie kommt dieser unterschied zu stande? warum schaft der eine benchmark nichtmal 100mb/s schreiben und der andere 250mb/s?


----------



## PaddyG2s (15. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*



> wenn der controller die alten dateien zum neuen beschreiben nicht vorher  freigibt wird das erst passieren wenn der schreibvorgang startet. das  kostet dann zeit bzw leistung. also irgendwann wenn mal alle bereiche  beschrieben wurden dann wird es sicher leistung kosten.



Wenn auf dem PC aber nichts deinstalliert wird, sondern nur installiert ?

Dann wird das nicht passieren oder ? 

Weil der PC gehört jetzt meinem Vater und der installiert nur, ich deinstalliere (das kann ich ja dann lassen)


----------



## Torsley (15. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

die intel ssds haben doch zusätzlich sowieso ihr eigenes tool. das wird doch auch unter vista funzen. damit kann man doch manuell trimmen oder nicht?


----------



## PaddyG2s (15. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*



Torsley schrieb:


> die intel ssds haben doch zusätzlich sowieso ihr eigenes tool. das wird doch auch unter vista funzen. damit kann man doch manuell trimmen oder nicht?



Ich glaube nicht, wenn es aber jemand zu 100% weiß, dann immer her damit, das würde mich sehr erfreuen wenn es so ein tool gibt


----------



## Torsley (15. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

 Intel® Solid State Drive Toolbox

kennste nicht? intel ssd toolbox?


----------



## PaddyG2s (15. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*



Torsley schrieb:


> *Intel® Solid State Drive Toolbox
> 
> kennste nicht? intel ssd toolbox?



Und damit kann man sozusagen Trim manuell ausführen ? 

Muss man von der Datei booten oder ist das ein Programm für Windows ?


----------



## Torsley (15. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

das is nen programm. installierste führste aus es erkennt ob du ne intel ssd hast und damit kannste optimieren und analysieren. hier mal nen ausschnitt von Intel® Solid-State Drive Toolbox with Intel® SSD Optimizer Enables Users to Maximize SSD Performance over Time.

An SSD is built to replace a traditional hard disk drive (HDD) with added performance, lower power consumption and higher reliability. The Intel SSD Toolbox allows users to more effectively monitor and manage the SSD's health. *The firmware upgrade and Intel SSD Optimizer use the Windows* 7 ATA Data Set Management Command (known as Trim) to help keep the Intel SSD running at continued high performance.* In addition, *the SSD Toolbox and Optimizer also allow the respective enhancements to work with Windows* XP and Vista* operating systems.*


----------



## PaddyG2s (15. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

Das ist ja gut, wann muss ich es den immer ausführen ?

Das kann man ja einstellen ob täglich, wöchentlich usw.


----------



## Torsley (15. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

na ich denke mal einmal im monat wird wohl ausreichen.


----------



## roheed (15. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

Genau von diesem Programm hab ich die ganze zeit geredet 

Die Leistungunterschiede kommen davon, wie das Tool auf
die SSD schreibt. 

das wo 255mb/s schaft liegt daran das es nur Nuller schreibt. 
Das kann der SAndforce controller ideal "komprimieren" 
daher die hohen Tranferraten.

Beim CrystalDiskmark sieht die welt schon anderst aus, 
das schreibt mehr random und daher kann der controller weniger 
Komprimieren und daher geht die Leistung auch so in den Keller. 

Falls ich den test wo das erklärt wird nochmal finden sollte post ich ihn.

Das mit der Transparenten FEnster im Vollbildmodus ist so ein typisches 
beispiel für verschiedene geschmecker^^Die einen störts 
das es schwarz wird und haben tools dagegen und manche wie mich
nervt es wenn es die Aero oberfläche wie ihn win7 nicht mehr macht ^^
Man kann es nie allen recht machen.


----------



## Torsley (15. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

hmm also würde ich das jetzt so interpretieren das der crystal disk benchmark irgendwie user bezogener ist oder wie? weil eigendlich möchte ich als user ja wissen wie sich der datenträger unter normalen bedinungen schlägt. und nicht was so geht wenn man eine umgebung schaft, mit der die technik zwar perfekt zusammenarbeiten kann, aber dafür alles total realitätsfremd ist.


----------



## roheed (15. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

Ja könnt man so sagen...
welches prog schreibt den auch nur "nuller" auf die Platte 
Das ist nur das technisch machbare aber absoluter blödsinn...

Aber sag mal @Torsley
Mal abseits von allen Benchmarks, 
welche platte fühl sich schneller an ? Intel oder die Force? 
Welche würdest du empfehlen?

Ich würde keine OCZ Vertex 2 nehmen, weil....
wenn ich mir so die erfahrungen der Alternate user durchlese und wie
die OCZ Platte wie eintagsfliegen ausgefallen sind trau ich denen nicht so recht über den weg.
Aber nichts desto trotz schwank ich eh nur noch zwischen Corsair F80 oder Intel postvile 80GB


----------



## Torsley (15. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

subjektiv sehe ich keine so großen unterschiede. das einziege was nach meiner neuinstallation anders ist, ist das ich erst jetzt auf ahci umgestellt habe. dadurch initiiert (hoffe ist das richtige wort) der pc am anfang alle laufwerke. das dauert derbe 7 sekunden. ka ob das sein muss aber dadurch startet der pc schonmal 7 sekunden langsamer als in ide. von den anwendungen her fühle ich keine großen unterschiede zur postville.


----------



## roheed (15. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

hier ist der Bericht...

Test: Corsair Force 60 GB - 23.07.2010 - ComputerBase

In den User Komentraren erklärt einer dann warum das eine Tool so abgeht 
und die andern viel kleinere Tranferraten schaft.

Ich hab immer noch keine Ahnung welche die für mich bessere SSD ist.
Dinge die für die Intel sprechen:
- scheinbar gute Haltbarkeit/zuverlässigkeit
- Die Software mit der ich kein Windows Sieben bräuchte
- günstigere Anschafung
- Flashspeicher direkt vom Hersteller (In Corsair stecken genauso Intel Flash drin lol!!!)
- Leichte Updatemöglichkeit der Firmware
- Ja und Intel ist ja auch nicht grad ne Hinterhoffirma die i.d.R. schon weiß was sie tut^^

FÜr Corsair spricht eigentlich nur, 
das sie den neuen Controller eingebaut haben. Langzeiterfahrungen noch weniger als mit den Intel SSD. In manchen Bench wohl schneller als die Intel.


----------



## roheed (15. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

Was hast du für nen Sata kontroller auf dem Board?
Sicher auch den ICH9 oder ICH10 von Intel oder?
Ich hab zwecks Raid extra nen ICH9R gekauft. Hab nen Raid0 am laufen.
Aber das zeigt auch deutlich das hohe seq. Lesen / Schreiben von über 150 mb/s
im Alltag echt für arsch ist. Grad random read im 4kb bereich ist am wichtigsten beim Windows start.

Update: ok ich nehms zurück^^ Du hast ja gar kein board mit Intel chipsatz^^ erst jetzt geblickt

Zitat CB :



> _An dieser Stelle soll darauf hingewiesen werden, dass ATTO stark  komprimierbare Daten zum Testen der sequentiellen Transferraten  verwendet, weshalb die SandForce-SSDs in diesem Benchmark herausragende  Ergebnisse erreichen, die lediglich das absolute Maximum anzeigen. Die  minimalen sequentiellen Transferraten findet man unter anderem mit dem  AS SSD Benchmark, da dort nicht beziehungsweise kaum komprimierbare  Daten verwendet werden. Die realen sequentiellen Transferraten liegen  demzufolge immer zwischen diesen beiden Benchmarks._


----------



## Torsley (15. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

na du stellst fragen. ich muss sagen wie es ist ich habe damals beim kauf nicht drauf geachtet. 

"Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P" weiß nicht was da drauf ist. ich schätze mal nen amd controller oder?


----------



## roheed (15. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

Jo muß irgendeiner von AMD sein, kenn mich aber in dem Lager eh nicht so aus^^

Hast schon mal die Boottime vom Windows gemessen? Liegts bei dir auch im 30s bereich?


----------



## roheed (15. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

Jetzt hab ich schon 100 berichte gelesen, aber eigentlich ist es doch fast quatsch darüber
zu diskutieren ob ein program 0,3 sekunden schneller oder langsamer startet mit der einen oder 
der anderen platte^^Denk mal egal ob Intel oder Corsair, beide dürften richtig Rocken. 
Die unterschiede liegen sicher nur noch im ms bereich.


----------



## Gohst_oc (15. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

SSDs im Raid laufen lassen ist doch sinnfrei?

Ich stehe vor der selben Frage, ich suche ne gute SSD mit wenns geht 120GB, auf welcher Windows 7 und ein paar Games drauf sein sollen.

Die Benches helfen nicht weiter, mal ist ne SandForce SSD schneller (z.B die Corsair F120), mal die Intel Postville oder gar die Kingston SSDNow V+.

Die Intel SSD ist zwar die kleinste aber die günstigste.
Die Kingston ist kaum billiger als die Corsair F120 mit SandForce.

Was würdet ihr empfehlen?
Oder vielleicht eine mit Indilinx Controller?

Es geht mir vorallem um die Leistung (auch auf lange Zeit gesehen), Haltbarkeit und Zuverlässigkeit.


----------



## roheed (15. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*



> SSDs im Raid laufen lassen ist doch sinnfrei?


Jo ist mal dahingestellt, aber mit den 0815 Controller eines Mainstream MB
sicherlich! Hat ich aber auch nicht vor, ich meinte nur das ich seit etwas mehr als 2 jahren nen Raid0 mit normalen HDD am laufen habe. 
Hast vlt missverstanden, falls du überhaupt mich angesprochen hast 


Ich hab auch keinen Plan, die ganzen bench sind alle echt relativ, wie
du schon sagtest. Einmal ist die besser, einmal die andere!
Fakt ist aber, das die Intel schon gut ein Jahr auf dem Markt ist!
Der Sandforce Controller ist da um einiges Jünger. 

Wenn ich mir Win7 ersparen will, dann wär wohl Intel besser, 
die Sandforce scheinen aber i.d.R. etwas schneller zu sein im alltag.
Aber ich denke man wird so oder so bestimmt keinen unterschied merken.
Die Intel SSD haben auch noch einen eingebauten "cache". SAndforce nicht. Die machen alles "on the Fly". 
Ob cache letztentlich ein nachteil ist ist wie immer dahingestellt. zumindest ein bauteil mehr was kaput gehen kann

UPDATE...
naja nach vielem hin und her hab ich mich jetzt doch für die Corsair Force F80 mit Sandforce Controller entschieden. Bestellung ist grad raus.
Letztentlich ausschlaggebend für die Entscheidung war die einfache Tatsache, das der Sandforce Controller zur Zeit wohl das Maß aller dinge sei
und weil die Corsair das Neuere Produkt ist. "Älter" muß ja nicht unbedingt schlechter sein, aber in sachen Hardware ist nunmal "neuer" meißtens auch das Leistungsfähigere Produkt.
Und das Intel immernoch seine SSD mit der alten Firmware vertreibt obwohl sie bereits ein jahr auf dem Markt sind gehört ebenfalls eigentlich von den Kunden "abgestraft".
Kaufst dir ein neues Produkt wo bereits ein jahr auf dem Markt ist und mußt erstmal nen FW Update machen per Bootable CD. Das kanns doch echt nicht sein.
Zudem muß ich sagen,dass ich Intel schon genug Geld in den allerwertesten gesteckt habe / gesteckt wird XD 
Da investier ich doch lieber in eine andere Firma wie Corsair, mit denen ich mehr als gute erfahrungen mit ihrem Ramriegel geamacht habe. 

Da es jedoch mit der Verfügbarkeit wohl doch gewaltig happert bin ich mal gespannt wie lang es dauern wird bis ich meine erste SSD in der Hand halten kann XD


----------



## Torsley (16. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

damals mit der postville (ide) waren es ca 20-30 sek nun sind es wenigstens 7 sekunden mehr 30-40sek (ahci).


----------



## Schelmiii (16. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

Tag Leute, ich stelle mir auch gerade die Frage nach welcher SSD. Nur is mein Budget auf etwa 150€ begrenzt, was aber hauptsächlich in weniger Speicherplatz endet, an der Geschwindigkeit aber nichst ändern sollte. Ich hab mal bei geizhals ein paar Kriterien eingegeben, die die SSd schon erfüllen sollte. KLICK MICH Wie man schön sieht, fast nur SSds mit Sandforce^^


----------



## Gohst_oc (16. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

Was mich extrem stutzig macht, ist die Leistung bei nicht komprimierbaren Daten bei den SandForce Controllern.

Ausserdem sei die IOP Leistung der Corsair F120 massiv schlechter da weniger Reserve-Speicher zur Verfügung steh.

Die Indilinx sind aber gerade im PC-Mark deutlich schlechter, genau so beim Windows Booten, da dominieren absolut die SandForce SSDs.

@Torsley:

AHCI verschlechtert die Bootzeit da alle Laufwerke zuerst initialisiert werden. Ein Vergleich ist nur möglich wenn beide unter dem gleichen Modus laufen.

Wobei IDE garnicht gut ist für SSDs (da Trim entfällt, so wie NCQ und der ganze Rest).


----------



## Torsley (16. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

naja das trim konnte ich ja per intel tool machen. und wo steht das trim unter ide nicht geht? (zB TRIM unter 7 auch im IDE Modus? - Forum de Luxx)

wie gesagt scheinbar ist die leistung unter optimal bedingungen super. aber wann hat man diese schon? im nachhinein hätte es mir sicher mehr gebracht noch ne postville zu kaufen und alles unter ide laufen zu lassen. dann hätte ich meine enorm schnelle bootzeit und wäre gefühlt auch nicht langsamer beim arbeiten als mit der sandforce. 

aber vielleicht findet sich ja noch ein experte der mir tatsächlich den vorzug des neuen sandforce controllers erklären kann.


----------



## roheed (16. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

Hi @Schelmiii

Ich wollte mir zuerst eigentlich auch nur eine 60GB SSD Kaufen.
Ich würde mir aber nochmal 2 dinge durch den Kopf gehen lassen...

von den 60GB mußt noch / 1,074 machen also formatiert haste nur noch ca. 55GB Netto!

Dann sollte man ja wohl ca 20% freilassen = 55 * 0,8 = 44GB bleibt dir also unterm strich wirklich übrig.

Wenn dir das langen sollte wäre meine top 3 :
1. Corsair F60
2. OCZ Vertex2 (Hatten früher massig probleme mit der Zuverlässigkeit!)
3. G.Skill Phoenix (Laut bench trotz Sandforce Controller ne ecke langsamer)

Bei deinem Budget kommt ja die Diskusion über Postville fast nicht auf. 
Hat auch nen Vorteil^^
Wie auch immer, ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das man im Alltag nen unterschied zwischen den verschiedenen SSD merken wird!
Ob Windows nun um 0,6 sekunden schneller oder langsamer gebootet hat, 
deine Installation 5 sekunden länger oder kürzer geht...wär merkt das?!
Und die massiven angaben über iops brauchst ja nun auch fast kein mensch oder?! Wenn de keinen webserver betreibst wirst auch dort kaum nen unterschied merken.


----------



## roheed (16. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

Hier die Vorteile von Sandforce



> Einige unserer Leser werden sich sicherlich fragen: was ist denn so besonderes am Sandforce Controller, das so viele Hersteller darauf umschwenken?
> Eine durchaus berechtigte Frage, die wir jetzt etwas komprimiert skizzieren wollen. Zunächst einmal verfügt der Sandforce Controller (egal ob SF-1200 oder SF-1500) über keinen separaten Cachespeicher, wie nahezu alle anderen Controller, sondern über einen sehr kleinen Cachebereich im Controller selbst. Dadurch entfällt die Blockfragmentierung und der gleichzeitige Performance Verlust, der ja durch Garbage Collection oder ähnliche Performance Refresh Funktionen aufgefangen werden muß.
> Um eine hohe Schreibleistung zu erzielen, geht der Sandforce Controller einen anderen Weg und der heißt DuraWrite. Das bedeutet vereinfacht formuliert, das der Schreibalgorithmus die zu schreibenden Daten in Echtzeit zusammenfaßt und vor dem Schreiben komprimiert. Dabei werden die Daten dann auch gleich noch ohne Leistungsverlust verschlüsselt, um das Auslesen der Flashbausteine zu verhindern. DuraWrite ist aber nicht die einzige Performanceoptimierung, die genutzt wird. Die Schreibvorgänge werden grundsätzlich auf Redundanzen überprüfen und gleichzeitig optimiert und darüber hinaus intelligenter auf die einzelnen Flash-Zellen verteilt. Als Nebenprodukt dieser Optimierungen soll sich die Lebensdauer der einzelnen Flashzellen um das Achtfache erhöhen, was die Gesamtlebensdauer einer SSD nicht unerheblich beeinflussen dürfte. Wie bei all diesen Marketingversprechen, fehlen aber auch hier die entsprechenden Langzeiterfahrungen, die natürlich auch noch gar nicht existent sein können.
> Wie bereits angedeutet existieren zwei Sandforce Varianten, einmal der SF-1200 Controller für den Consumer Bereich und dann der SF-1500, der neben weiteren Diagnoseoptionen auch eine Anbindung an die SLC-NAND Flashtechnik ermöglicht. SSDs mit dem Sandforce SF-1500 sind natürlich noch einmal ein gutes Stück teurer als SSDs mit dem minimal abgespeckte SF-1200.
> Euch ist sicherlich aufgefallen, das einige SSDs mit dem Sandforce SF-1200 Controller nur 100GB als Kapazität anbieten (OCZ Vertex 2), andere wie die neue Corsair Force stattdessen 120GB. Die Erklärung liegt in der Controller Eigenart begründet, das 20% der nutzbaren Kapazität durch die verschiedenen o.g. Optimierungstechniken verbraucht werden. Inzwischen kann dies durch neue Firmwares größenteils kompensiert werden. Der Trim Befehl wird durch den Sandforce Controller natürlich auch komplett unterstützt, das nur der Vollständigkeithalber. Wichtig ist an dieser Stelle aber, das die SSDs mit diesem Controller bisher kein manuell einsetzbares Trimtool mitbringen, insofern ist der Einsatz unter Windows XP oder Vista nur sehr eingeschränkt zu empfehlen. Da wären die SSDs mit Indilinx oder Intel Controller deutlich im Vorteil.



Quelle : http://www.pc-experience.de/wbb2/thread.php?threadid=30612&sid=60248e513f1e87e841fba0f3f21b2cbb


----------



## Schelmiii (16. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

Ok, dann werd ich mir wohl demnächst eine von den dir genannten holen. Ich schwanke zwischen der OCZ Vertex 2 und der Corsair F60. Die Vertex würd ich halt wegen midnightshopping bei mf 5€ billiger bekommen. Was ist mit der OCZ Agility? Die liegt preislich genau dazwischen.


----------



## Torsley (16. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

also ich hab windows ja nun gerade neu gemacht und speicherplatz mäßig ist soweit fast alles installiert kommen sicher noch 2-3gig programme dazu im laufe der zeit aber jetzt nur mal ne übersicht.

Corsair Force F60 (Win7x64+Programme)

Belegter Speicher 30,5GB
Freier Speicher 25,2GB

ich sag mal 80-100gb wäre sicher schöner aber 60gb ist machbar.


----------



## roheed (16. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

Jaja midnightshopping ... 

Ist dir schon mal aufgefallen das die Firma Gehirnfabrik ab 00:30 Uhr anfängt ihre Preise zu erhöhen 
um den verstand wieder hinterum reinzuholen?^^
Schon mehrfach die erfahrung damit gemacht, das letzte mal am Samstag als mein Kollege auch
meinte er will sich die Versandkosten sparen^^das ende vom lied, mit 6 Artikel im Warenkorb 
war er sogar teurer als am Tag inkl. Versand.

Nugut, aber um das gehts ja nun wirklich nicht....
Aber mir ist auch schon aufgefallen das MF gar keine Corsair anbietet, echt kommisch.
Mit der Agility kenn ich mich nicht aus, ist aber wohl stark IO beschnitten.


Schau dir mal hier die Berwertungen mal im Detail an von OCZ und sag mir dann ob du dir immer noch die Vertex holen willst^^
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Festplatten - Solid State Drives - SATA - 2,5 Zoll


Hier hast noch nen guten test und vergleich der F60
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/laufwerke/2010/test_corsair_force_60_gb/


----------



## roheed (16. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

@Torsley
Ich hab 42 gb schon allein auf der C platte drauf!
Und ich mußte weil mir der Platz ausging schon einige Steam Games Löschen.

Kann man Steam auch auf ne andere Platte installieren oder nur auf C?
Weil dann knallt er alle Games auch auf C...
Hatte HL2 + E1 + E2 und dann noch mit Fear2 war ich schon gut bei 70GB

Aber machbar ist es auf alle fälle! Aber ich hab schon mit meinen alten HDD abkotzen können mit nur 2-3 GB reserve auf C rumzueiern!
Da kriegst überall nur noch probleme. Und sei es nur ne ISO entpacken


----------



## Schelmiii (16. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

Ja, doch, das mit den Bewertungen der OCZ SSDs regt mich schon zum nachdenken an^^ Mal sehn wie sich der Markt in den nächsten paar Wochen entwickelt. Aktuell habe ich keinen Sound am PC, und meine komplette Hardwarezusammenstelung ist ein dauerhaftes Provisorum. Und da wär dann noch die Wakü die diese Woche kommt.... Mal schaun, wann ich wieder normal mit dem PC arbeiten kann und ich mir die Arbeit einer Windows Neuinstallation antuen will. Aber SSD wär schon geil^^

Edit.: Also 60 GB reichen mir vollkommen, Spiele kommen auf keinen Fall auf die Platte drauf. Was bringen mir die paar Sekunden Ladezeit? Offline vllt etwas mehr komfort (übel...) und online, da sind wir mit unseren fetten hardware eh mindestens 60%aller User vorraus. Wenn man mal schaut mit was für Steinzeithardware da noch sehr viele zocken...

@roheed: Wrum sollte man Steam nicht wo anders als C installieren können?


----------



## Gohst_oc (16. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

Da kommt sowieso nur Windows 7 auf die SSD.
Also ebsorge ich mir ne SandForce SSD.

Vielen Dank für die Tipps.

Bez. AES Verschlüsselung:

Kann man da denn auch den Schlüssel selber festlegen?
Weil sonst kann man die SSD einfach an nen Rechner hängen und wieder schön auslesen...

Ok, da die in meinem Home-PC laufen wird, ist mir das Wurst.


----------



## Torsley (16. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

@roheed

klar da wo du steam hin installiert kommen auch die spiele hin. bei mir ist die intel postville e:\ (Games) da kommen halt alle spiele drauf (spiele zähle ich nicht zu programmen!). wenn du steam wo anders neu installierst sicher vorher den steamapps ordner den kannste danach wieder rüberziehen dann is alles wieder da.

ich hab meine force f60 bei amazon gekauft. war sicher nicht die günstigste lösung aber um +-5€ wollen wir uns ja nicht streiten.


----------



## roheed (16. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

Mich grauts auch schon vor der neuinstallation von Windows XD
Bis ich alle Tools wieder zusammengekrazt habe gehen paar stunden ins land.

Aber es wird halt doch mal langsam zeit, nach drei Jahren Vista ist meine
Systemplatte doch schon übelst zugemüllt wo man auch per "deinstallation"
nicht wegzukriegen ist. 

Soweit ich gelesen habe, 
stellst die Verschlüsselung im BIOS ein bzw. aus.
Ich gehe eigentlich davon aus das man dort auch ein Pawo einstellen kann.

Sonst würdest ja beim Umzug mit deiner SSD in eine neue Hardwareumgebung
ebenfalls alles verlieren weil die AES verschlüsselung irgendwie per Hardware generiert wurde.


----------



## roheed (16. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

Ach ok, 
gut zu wissen das mit Steam.
Hab beim installieren gedacht, ach (sry) aber dieses sch...programm 
ist ja klein...das kannst ja ruhig auf C installieren. Tja das böse erwachen kamm dann im 
nachhinein als es echt eng wurde auf der Systempartition ^^

Was halt noch ist, Winrar tut beim entpacken wenn nicht anderst eingestellt auch 
alles temporär auf C ablegen...Mit mehreren GB Archiven mußt da fast auch noch immer gut und gerne 15GB für temporäre Dateien rechnen bzw beachten.

Naja ich will jetzt die Sache nicht unnötig schlecht reden, 
aber ich find 60gb verdammt eng, da ist der Frust schnell vorprogramiert. 
Zumindest bei mir^^ Das waren mir die 50€ mehr wert um da etwas mehr luft zu haben 
und nicht mit jedem mist probleme zu haben...

BTW, Installier mal Adobe CS5...das hat schon 4 DVD zum installieren
Da brauchst nicht mehr über eine 60 SSD nachdenken


----------



## Torsley (16. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

ich hab mir jetzt dieses mal vorher ne liste gemacht was ich alles für programme installiere. ich meine wenn man sich nur mit 80% der schlanken freeware eindeckt gehts ja auch fix.

sämmtliche treiber, cdburnerxp, foxit reader, mpc-hc + haali media splitter, itunes, strokeit, windows life messenger, thunderbird, firefox, steam, open office, windows security essentials, teamspeak3, skype, alcohol120%,display fusion, winrar, rocket dock, bittorrent, load!, acdsee

kommen noch 5-6 andere programme und erweiterungen dazu und das wars. firefox und thunderbird profile liegen außerhalb von c: werden nie neu gemacht. genauso wie die ganzen eigenen dateien die liegen auch außerhalb. ich muss also nur noch profile und orte neu zuweisen und dann ist alles relativ schnell wieder beim alten. 
mir macht wenn normalerweise nur meine internetleitung einen strich durch die rechnung wenn sie wiedermal sau langsam ist.

*EDIT*

na wer die 1800$ für adobe cs5 hat der hat auch 100€ für ne größere ssd (spass!). ich weiß schon was du meinst.


----------



## roheed (16. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

@ torsley
lol, ja das ist mir dann auch gekommen^^
Wenn man die 3 500 € für CS5 hat sollte man sich wohl 
auch keinen kopf machen ob man ne SSD für 150 oder 300 € kauft^^

Aber nehmen wir mal realistischere Programme wie "magix video Deluxe"
Das kost ja auch keine 200€ Selbst das ist ein riesen Prog. 
Und ich kenn schon die eine oder andere Person im Freundeskreis wo 
das Prog haben für Urlaubsvideos.

Hehe, ich brauch nicht mal die hälfte von deinen erwähnten progs^^
Aber dafür hab ich hunderte von systemüberwachungstools 
ala Prime, HWmonitor, Furmark usw...Aber die sind ja auch mini. 
Da muß ich dir recht geben.
Mein "tools & Freeware" ordner hat 100 Icons OMG 
irgendwas mach ich falsch lol
ABer da hast so schnell was zusammen, FF thunderbird ICQ, CCleaner, Prime95 uvm


----------



## Iceananas (16. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*



roheed schrieb:


> Mich grauts auch schon vor der neuinstallation von Windows XD
> Bis ich alle Tools wieder zusammengekrazt habe gehen paar stunden ins land.




Also ich muss sagen, als ich auf die SSD alles neu draufgemacht habe, hats ziemlich Spaß gemacht  Ich habe noch nie ein System so schnell eingerichtet, vorher natürlich eine Liste gemacht und alle Treiber und Tools schon mal heruntergeladen und in einem Ordner getan. Windows ist in 12 Minuten drauf gewesen, dann gehts wirklich zack-zack.. und die ersten 30 sekunden - Neustarts bewundern.. herrlich


----------



## roheed (16. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

Ich denke auch das ich gar nicht kucken sollte, was hab ich jetzt und
was muß ich unbedingt wieder drauf machen^^

Lieber zuerst nur das nötigste, also FF thunderbird ICQ , Office , Antivir zb.
Zumüllen kommt schon von allein^^

Aber sagt mal, hat einer erfahrungen mit SSD und VMware/Virtual PC gemacht?


----------



## Gohst_oc (16. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

Ihr solltet noch sämtliche Verzeichnisse des Userprofiles (Dokumente, Musik etc.) auf die andere Festplatte auslagern.

Einfach dort rechtsklick -> Eigenschaften -> Ordner hinzufügen und dann "Speicherort Festlegen".

Gerade der "Dokumente" Ordner wird auch von diverser Software / Games gerne verwendet.


----------



## Schelmiii (16. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

Oha, echt sauguder Tipp von dir.


----------



## roheed (16. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

Btw, 
ich hab beim Firefox noch den Disk-Cache unter About:Config ausgeschalten!

Meine 2,5" Raid0 Platten sind so langsam das mich die HDD bei ner 25mbit Leitungs
übelst ausgebremst haben! Nur so als kleiner Tip an alle noch nicht SSD besitzter 

Das sollte ja danch kein problem mehr sein

@Ghost_oc 
Oha, stimmt das geht ja wirklich.Guter Tip thx


----------



## Torsley (16. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*



Gohst_oc schrieb:


> Ihr solltet noch sämtliche Verzeichnisse des Userprofiles (Dokumente, Musik etc.) auf die andere Festplatte auslagern.
> 
> Einfach dort rechtsklick -> Eigenschaften -> Ordner hinzufügen und dann "Speicherort Festlegen".
> 
> Gerade der "Dokumente" Ordner wird auch von diverser Software / Games gerne verwendet.



jo das meinte ich mit "die ganzen eigenen dateien lagerere ich aus". das witzige ist, das ich das schon so lange mache, das wenn ich mal wieder nen altes game installiere nicht schlecht schaue, das da plötzlich einstellungen und spielstände vorhanden sind mit denen ich gar nicht gerechnet habe. xD


----------



## roheed (16. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

Ihr wisst auch nicht zufällig wie man Thunderbird Archive ins Outlook
importieren kann oder?

Nach einigem Googlen scheint es wohl keine Möglichkeit zu geben. 
Problem, ich hab das "Profil" von Thunderbird ein wenig verhunzelt.
Da wo es normal ist sind nur noch die Settings
und in einem andern ordner hab ich das Email archiv eingerichtet.
Wie ich das naher wieder zum leben erwecken soll ist mir noch ein wenig ein 
rätsel.


----------



## Own3r (16. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*



Gohst_oc schrieb:


> Gerade der "Dokumente" Ordner wird auch von diverser Software / Games gerne verwendet.



Also ich finde, dass man die SSD auch nicht zu sehr schonen muss, da die sehr robust sind. Diese paar Schreibzyklen von Programmen machen jetzt keinen Unterschied.


----------



## roheed (16. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

@Own3r
es ging eigentlich mehr um den begrenzten speicherplatz einer SSD. 
Zumindest hab ich das so interpretiert! Also nicht das man sie schonen muß.

Das kommt ja schon mal gar nicht in frage, 200€ zahlen und dann mit den Samthandschuhen anfassen 

Aber gut, das noch ein user mit einer vertex2 über diesen Post gestolpert ist 

BIst zufrieden mit deiner Sandforce SSD?
kannst du vlt paar bench hochladen? Crystaldiskmark zb


----------



## Own3r (16. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

Ich bin zufrieden mit meiner SSD 

Die Benchmarks von Crystaldisk oder AS SSD sind normal niedrig, da Hersteller immer nach ATTO gehen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei ATTO erreiche ich fast die Herstellerangaben 

Aber zuviel Benchen ist nicht gut, da da sehr viel geschrieben wird


----------



## roheed (16. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

Alles klar, Danke für deine mühen 

WErden dann auch Bench folgen lassen sobald ich meine Corsair habe

Hier noch zum spaß ein Bench meines Raid0 mit 2 HDD XD
SSD haben dann wohl bis zu 80 fache Leistung ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja ich habs dann abgebrochen^^ das ding läuft auf ner Hdd weit über 1h.
War mir dann doch zu blöd. Weil PC ist dann natürlich auch lahmgelegt


----------



## Torsley (16. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*



roheed schrieb:


> @Own3r
> es ging eigentlich mehr um den begrenzten speicherplatz einer SSD.
> Zumindest hab ich das so interpretiert! Also nicht das man sie schonen muß.
> 
> ...



mir geht es beim auslagern nur darum das ich bei neu installation so wenig schwierigkeiten wie möglich habe. ob die eigenen dateien nun auf ner ssd oder hd liegen wäre mir da nicht so wichtig.


----------



## roheed (16. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

ja schon, aber bei Gohst_oc machte es den eindruck das er es wegen dem speicherplatz macht 
Aber zwecks Systemwechsel ist es sicherlich auch nicht so schlecht. 

Aber mir gefällt der gedanke dran nicht, das man so viel "altlasten" mit ins neue System nimmt.
Auch wenns quasi nur datenleihen sind von irgendwelchen Spielständen die man vor x jahren mal drauf hatten.

Gegen die Ordner Bilder und co spricht sicherlich nicht viel, di kopier ich halt immer von hand rum ins neue sys.


----------



## Own3r (16. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

Und wenn du eine 60GB SSD nimmst sollte die reichen 

Meine Vertex hat jetzt noch 30GB frei


----------



## Gohst_oc (16. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

Ja, das Zeugs lagere ich wegen dem Speicherplatz aus wenn ich ne SSD hätte.
Ich meine aber noch gelesen zu haben, dass man das Pagefile auch auf ne HDD auslagern soll, da es dort sehr viele Schreibvorgänge gibt sei das nix gut für die SSD.

Allerdings geht bissl was von der geilen Leistung verloren...


----------



## roheed (16. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

@own3r
naja hab auf der Systemplatte schon locker 42 gb drauf...(mittlerweile ohne steam^^)
hab mir deswegen auch gleich die 80 ssd gekauft. 60 wär mir einfach zu knapp.

Bin einfach ein Spielkind und muß jede software wie magisch von ihr angezogen installieren
und testen ^^hat mal ne zeitlang extra dafür nen Virtual PC eingerichtet das ich 
mein richtiges System nicht immer so schnell zumüll. Aber die Faulheit hat letztentlich doch gesiegt. 
Der ganze deinstallationsmist ist eh schon fast ne frehheit wieviel müll die progs. 
auf der Platte hinterlassen. und so gibts eigentlich nur einen weg...und der geht nach oben XD


----------



## roheed (17. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

Ähm jo, 
jetzt hab ich glaub ein kleines Problem ^^

Hab grad im Bios nachgeschaut ob ich den AHCI modus schon aktiv hatte.
Da steht nun aber bei mir Sata Modus = RAID.

Macht ja eigentlich auch sinn, weil ich nen raid betreibe!
Wenn ich umstelle auf AHCI ist natürlich mein Raid weg...

WAs mach ich nun?! Kann man nicht beides betreiben also SSD AHCI modus und den rest im RAID Modus?

Blick da noch nicht ganz durch, wäre für Hilfe sehr dankbar


----------



## Schelmiii (17. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

Also wie ich aus diesem Thread herrauslesen kann, müsste im RAID Modus automatisch AHCI aktiviert sein, bzw. Intel nimmt dann die AHCI Treiber. Mehr kann ich dir aber nicht helfen, da kenn ich mich nicht so aus.

PS.:
Bei ZACK-ZACK gibts grad die OCZ Agility 2 für knapp 140€


----------



## roheed (17. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

hmm, die hatten aber auch noch XP, da wars noch ne ecke komplizierter zwecks fehlender Treiber die XP nicht mitgebracht haben.

Naja, jetzt mal abwarten und tee trinken, muß schaun wie sich das mit der SSD
verhalten wird. Wenn Win7 erst mal auf der SSD ist kann man sicher auf Raid umstellen, 
RAid über Intel Bios konfigurieren und dann vlt wieder zurück.
Wenn AHCI schon so aktiv ist obwohl Raid angewählt umso besser^^
Obwohl im Boot Post vom ICH9R controller irgendwas steht von AHCI Driver not installed.


----------



## Meph (17. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

Die bei Zackzack intressiert mich auch ... aber 60gb sind doch ziemlich knapp (muss man beim Sandforce-Controller auch 20% freihalten?)


----------



## Schelmiii (17. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

@ Meph:
Der Zack ist wohl doch kein Zack. Die Vertex 2 gibts bei MF ab Mitternacht für 139,90 versandkostenfrei bei Vorkasse. Und so weit ich informiert bin unterscheiden die sich nur in der frimware. Also lass dir lieber Zeit und informier dich noch ein wenig. Und 60 GB, wenn mans geschickt anstellt (Tipps siehe oben), dann sollte das schon klappen.


----------



## Meph (17. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

Der Preis ist mir nach ner Weile dann auch aufgefallen, aber danke für den schnellen Tipp 

Aber wenn ich mir überlege, dass ich für wenig Geld mehr eine gebrauchte große haben könnt, wart ich wohl noch n Stückchen^^


----------



## Gohst_oc (17. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

Die 60GB reichen für ne System-Platte.

Auf ner 60GB SSD sind automatisch 4GB nicht verfügbar.
Und Windows nutzt ja auch nicht alles da 1MB = 1'000'000 Byte.

Früher waren auf den SandForces noch weniger frei.
Da gabs die 50GB Platten. Da sind eben die 20%.

Das hat man dann schön per FW rausgepatched da es nicht gut ankam.
Der Reserve-Speicher diente dazu, als Cache zu dienen und damit auch immer alles schön verteilt werden kann. So wird die Lebensdauer noch mal erhöht.

Allerdings waren die Vorteile wohl nur klein (höhere IOP Leistung angeblich).


----------



## roheed (17. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

wär immer noch nicht die schnauze voll hat sich testberichte und "tu dies, tu das" zum thema
SSD durchzulesen gibts bei Wiki paar gute erklärungen um licht ins dunkte zu bringen^^
z.B. warum man speicher freilassen sollte uvm...ich find es lohnt sich.

Solid State Drive ? Wikipedia

Und noch ein "wie stelle ich Windows für meine SSD richtig ein Thread"

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...konfiguration-und-handhabung-von-windows.html


----------



## roheed (20. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

So Servus zusammen, 
meine SSD ist heute gekommen (Corsair Force F80) Firmware allerdings bereits 1.1 , andere bench waren mit 1.0
Zudem hab ich zum ersten mal im leben mehr GB bekommen als auf der packung draufsteht?!
Formatiert zeigt mir Windows 84 GB an obwohl ich "nur" ne 80 gekauft hab. 
Ich denke das die neue FW die SSD auf ca 90 GB aufgemacht wurde und die "reserve" für den cache zurückgefahren wurde.

Hab grad Win7 draufgekloppt und kurz nen bench gemacht.
Die werte sind aber irgendwie komisch im vergleich zu VErtex 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




was sagt ihr? AHCI ist an, Raid controller aus. 
Mehr infos folgen noch


----------



## Schelmiii (20. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

Hab mir heute nacht die OCZ Vertex 2 Extended geholt. Grund: In der aktuellen PCHG war sie nur unmerklich langsamer als die Corsair F60 (<1%) und ist dabei aber billiger. Und die Corsair gabs nicht bei MF, wo ich eh grad bestellt hatte. Der Versand bei einem anderen Shop hätte das PL/Verhältmis weiter zerstört. Ich werd dann mal wen sie da is ebenfalls den Herr Bench auf meinen PC holen und ma testen lassen^^

@roheed: Was genau ist da komisch?


----------



## roheed (20. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

So dann mal paar worte mehr zu dieser SSD

1. Warum hab ich über 80 gb frei? 
- Antwort, wie vermutet hat die FW die SSD auf 90 GB unformatiert aufgebohrt. Joa nimmt man doch gerne mit diese + 10GB XD

2. So ne SSD ist schon abnormal schnell ^^
- Hab jetzt fast allen mist installiert, 
- Boottime Win7, ab* ca. **15s !* voll einsatzbereit, 
- weitere 10s später ist dann auch alles fertig geladen (Sanduhr fertig^^)

3. Was ich komisch find?
- Hmm ich find die Read/Write werte viel zu gering. 
Die Vertex 2 mit ebenfalls Sandforce chip schaft ja locker 200mb read und ca 100 mb Write! Zudem war sie sogar nur 60 gb groß! 
Ich rede vom Bench von OWN3R
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...elche-ssd-fuer-mein-system-7.html#post2116293


----------



## Torsley (20. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

deine f80 is ja noch langsamer als meine f60 im crystaldiskmark. wie hast du es geschaft das die bootzeit nur 15 sek ist? bei mir braucht der im ahci sicher 5-7 sek zum initialisieren der laufwerke. 

kommt es am ende doch auf board an wie schnell der das initialisieren durch hat?


----------



## roheed (20. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

Naja Boottime hab ich natürlich nur die Nackte Windows-Lade zeit
gemessen! Für die Bios Boottime kann ja die SSD nichts 

Also bei mir gehen auch ca. 4-6s ins land bis die SSD erkannt wurde.
Da muß ich dir recht geben. Kommt mir auch zu lang vor. 

Ja des isch genau des was ich mit komisch sagen will.
Auch wenn die SSD abgeht wie sau sprechen die bench eine
andere sprache. naja muß jetzt mal noch im bios ein bischen rumspielen.
vlt passt was noch nicht.

achso, die super animation beim Booten von win7 hab ich abgeschalten^^
reißt auch nochmal paar sekunden raus XD ist aber schon feintuning

UPdate : Oha, HDtune sagt mir grad das die SSD nur mit UDMA mode 5 läuft aber 6 könnte?!
Denk das mich das so ausbremmst. Aber wo stell ich das ein?!


----------



## Own3r (20. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

Wenn bei dir der ATTO Benchmark die Herstellerangaben erreicht, läuft deine SSD richtig. Aber zu viel benchen ist auch nicht gut - wenn Windows in 15sek. bootet, dann weißt du, das die SSD schnell ist!


----------



## roheed (20. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

*solangsam fängt mich die sache doch an zu nerven....*

Also ich hab ja nen Intel ICH9R controller (Gigabyte EX38 board)

Wenn ich den Intel Controller auf AHCI laufen lass
geht die SSD zwar, aber mein HDD raid ist natürlich weg

Lass ich den Controller auf RAID laufen geht mein HDD raid wieder
aber die SSD ist nicht mehr bootbar!

Gut dann probier ma halt den zweiten Controller aus und zwar den von 
gigabyte selber (onboard chip)...

Laß ich ihn auf IDE modus laufen, Geht mein RAID (auf dem intel controller) und die SSD (auf gigabyte controller) ist bootbar.
Soweit alles fast prima. Die geschwindigkeit ist jetzt allerdings noch mehr in den Keller abgerutscht.

Stell ich den Gigabyte controller auf Ahci Modus, kommt beim booten 
von Win7 nen Bluescreen. Reperatur hat auch nichts gefunden. 
Win7 wurde unter Intel Ahci installiert!

Hilffffeeeeee^^ Was soll / muß ich jetzt tun? 
Auf Gigabyte Ahci umstellen und win7 nochmal neu drauf?
Blick bald nicht mehr durch. Fakt ist aber ich brauch meinen Raid 
und die SSD muß die Startpartition sein.

Auf dem Intel Controller + Ahci



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf dem Gigabyte Controller + IDE Modus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (20. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

Also ich hab keine Ahnung mehr, 
aber irgendwas ist doch faul mit dem Teil.

Hab sie Jetzt am Controller von Gigabyte @ ahci modus.
Win7 neu draufgemacht und denoch limitirt mich irgendwas!

Diskmark und hdtune werte sind niedrieger als am Intel Controller
und unter ATTO komm ich auch nur auf 200 mb/s read und 150 mb write.
Wenigstens hier muß ich doch auf die versprochenen 275 read/write kommen oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Zacken in HDTune sind reproduzierbar...ne SSD darf doch keine so auschläge haben oder?!
Hab grad paar andere gesucht im internet. Nirgends dieses verhalten nochmal gesehen


----------



## roheed (20. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

Auch dieser Test einer F60 bestätigt mir das was mit meiner SSD nicht stimmen kann!
Hab nicht mal 50% der Leistung was CB rausbekommen hat!
Siehe bench "kopier-Test" ganz unten auf der Seite

Test: Corsair Force 60 GB (Seite 4) - 23.07.2010 - ComputerBase

und dann meine schlechten werte (für ne SSD!!)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Own3r (20. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

Stell mal den Onboard Controller auf AHCI und schließe daran die SSD an. Den Intel Controller stellst du auf Raid und klemmst deinen Raidverband dran.

Dann-> Neuinstallertion von Windows

Wenn die Werte von der SSD immernoch niedrig sind -> Raidverbund abmachen und SSD alleine betreiben.


----------



## roheed (20. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

Jo so hab ich es ansich gemacht...

SSD hängt am Onboard GB Controller @ AHCI
Intel controller steht auf RAID.

Und dann Win7 neu drauf gemacht...Spielt das den ne rolle ob die HDD während
der Installation am RAID hingen?

Hab grad nach nem Bios update geschaut...da steht

Download von 

F7F2009/04/24

beta BIOS
Update Intel AHCI ROM


Hat das was mit meinem Prob zu tun? Was ist ein AHCI ROM

EDIT:
hab grad was gefunden 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...stung-intel-postville-80gb-2.html#post1427742

Wußte gar nicht das es SATA 1 und Sata 2 kabel gab?!
Das könnt ich noch probieren bevor ich verzweifelt aufgeb^^


----------



## Moose83 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

Hallo. Geh mal auf JZelectronic
Da findest du neuere Biose für Gigabyte Boards, wie auf ihren eigenem Server
Als Treiber musst du unbedingt den Intel Rapid Storage Treiber nehmen, der unterstützt Trim mit Windows 7
Nach neuestem Bios Update bootet der Rechner auch schneller( das ist mit dem Boot Rom gemeint!


----------



## roheed (20. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

Also das mit dem Kabel war nix...hat auch nichts gebracht.

Bringt mir der intel treiber was wenn ich die SSD am Gigabyte Controller hab?

Ist mein Raid evtl. futsch wenn ich das Bios update?


----------



## Own3r (20. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

Es könnte sein, dass du das Raid neu einstellen musst.

Probiere mal die SSD am Intel Controller mit AHCI (ohne den Raidverbund).


----------



## roheed (20. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

das hat ich doch auch schon XD
Intel auf ahci raid weg ssd allein dran. 
bin denoch nicht auf full speed gekommen.

Abgesehen davon ist das keine Dauerlösung weil ich den raid auch brauch


----------



## Own3r (20. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

Dann bleibt dir eigentlich nurnoch eine Möglichkeit zu testen, ob es an der SSD liegt - schließe sie an einen anderen PC an und gucke dann nach der Performance.


----------



## roheed (21. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

So, 
ich konnte die SSD jetzt auch noch an nem andern rechner testen.
Allerdings auch mit ICH9 Controller!

Sind eigentlich die gleichen Werte rausgekommen. 
Diese schwankungen unter HD Tune sind doch nicht normal oder?!
Auch wenn ich error scan mach rennt sie manchmal mit 200 mb/s
und bricht immer wieder auf 20mb/s ein

Ich zieh jetzt einfach mal um mit meinem Problem !
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...114047-problem-mit-corsair-force-f80-ssd.html

Hab hier einen gefunden der wohl das gleiche prob hat!
Aber da Corsair selber den beraten hat, naja wär weiß wieviel wahrheit dahinter steckt
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f201/corsair-force-60gb-defekt-729797.html


----------



## Own3r (21. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

Du könntest mal den Corsair Supporter hier im Forum bezüglich des Problems anschreiben.


----------



## roheed (22. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

und wie oder wo könnt ich das machen?


----------



## Own3r (22. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

HIER ist das (Unter-)Forum! Da kannst du mal nachfragen .


----------



## roheed (22. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

Alles klar dank dir...
Allerdings hab ich mich vorher schon beim Corsair eigenem Forum 
angemeldet und mein Problem geschildert.

Wobei ich zu 99% davon ausgehen kann das eigentlich 
alles in Ordnung ist.

Mit ATTO komm ich mittlweile auf 280 mb/s read write. 
Auch wenns totale augenwischerei sind diese otopisch hohen werte
die man niemals erreichen wird in der Praxis.

Hier sieht man auch schön wie sehr man nen Bench manipulieren kann^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Own3r (22. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

Könntest du mal einen Sceen von Crystaldiskinfo machen?


----------



## roheed (22. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

Jetzt schon zum dritten mal Windows aufgesetzt...
macht das spaß XD 
zum  ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HD Tune hat mir bereits nen SMART wert mit gelb markiert.
Will ich aber mal nicht überwerten weils ne uralt version ist von Hd Tune

Auch wenn ich doch etwas ärger mit der SSD hatte,
ist es immer noch krank wie schnell Win7 hochfährt^^
Wie gesagt nach 15 sekunden ist des ding einsatzbereit. 
Ganz zu schweigen wie schnell und wie viel man paralel installieren kann. 
Jetzt muß ich nur noch ne Lösung finden was ich mit meinem HDD Raid machen soll.

Vermutlich werd ich ihn auf den Gigabyte Controller verschieben. 
Paralell zur SSD inkl. Raid funzt vorne und hinten hinten! echt Ärgerlich. 
Die SSD ist nicht Bootbar. Irgendwie hat da das Bios noch ne macke.


----------



## Own3r (22. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

Also Crystaldiskinfo zeigt nichts schlimmes an (meine Werte sind ähnlich, bis auf den Zustand, der liegt bei dir bei 90% ! Bei mir liegt der bei 97%.).

Es macht allen Anschein, dass dein Board nicht mit der SSD und dem Raid klarkommt... Hast du mal den Gigabyte Support angeschrieben?


----------



## roheed (22. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

Hab auch erstmal dumm gekuckt das ne neue SSD schon nur noch 90%
hat^^ABer naja ich würd das jetzt ebenfalls mal nicht überbewerten. 

Ne hab se noch nicht angeschrieben. Wobei ich das Problem eher
beim Intel Bios vermute. Einmal taucht die SSD richtig auf, dann wieder nicht wenn ich im Bios "raid" eingestellt hab. Zur Zeit läuft ja nur die SSD auf AHCI.

Das Biosupdate mußte ich auch rückgängig machen! 
Mit der Beta version von gigabyte (stand 2009 ...hallo?! ein jahr alt und immer noch beta status? naja) hat die Win7 installation rumgezickt ohne ende. Keine ahnung was da los ist. Nachdem ich dann das vorgänger Bios wieder draufgemacht hab lief aller wieder korrekt durch. 

Sag mal, könnte es nen zusammenhang zwischen den ICH9 und ICH10 Controller geben warum unsere/meine Werte so dermaßen von denen von ComputerBase z.B. abweichen?

Auf jeden fall bin ich nicht der einzigste der so geringe werte erreicht. Solangsam glaub ich echt es Liegt am ICH9 Controller oder am neuen Firmware von Corsair!
Wie gesagt hab bereits die Version 1.1. Aber dafür hab ich 10 gb mehr speicherplatz! eine 80 gekauft, eine 90 bekommen 


Hehe, ich bin nicht der einzigste der das problem hat mit den zacken bei HD Tune^^ Muß jetzt erstmal weiterlesen.
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8221283&postcount=63


Und hier nochmal die erklärung warum ATTO so abgeht und Diskmark so schlechte werte ausspuckt.
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8223886&postcount=72

Jetzt wisst ihr auch wie ich auf 270mb read/write gekommen bin ein weiter oben im Diskmark^^
Da kann man umstellen ob man Random werte oder den Test mit nur "nuller" bzw. nur "einser" machen will.
Im prinzip so wie es ATTO auch macht


----------



## Own3r (22. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

@Eric Pahl

Was soll der Quatsch?! Wenn du einen sinnvollen Beitrag gepostet hättest wollen, dann hättest du dich mal erkundigen sollen...Roheed hat eine Sandforce-SSD!

Und dieses blödsinnige Video hat nichts mit dem Thema zu tun.

Daher bezeichne ich deinen Betrag mal als Spam!


----------



## roheed (22. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*



> Nimm eine Sandforce-SSD



Junge junge da ist aber einer Informiert ^^


----------



## roheed (22. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

Kraß ...die bei Corsair schafen sogar am Sonntag XD
Also das meinte der Support zu meinem Problem



> ICH9 ist nicht für die Force optimal - er limitiert gewaltig, alle auf ICH9 Systemen laufenden SSD's werden ab einer bestimmten Grenze ausgehebelt, weshalb wir auf LGA775 bspw. generell nur die P-Serie und seit Anfang des Jahres die NOVA Serie empfehlen.
> Nicht umsonst sagt jeder Hersteller für SSDs und Controller einschl. uns das auf dem ICH9 System mehr als Nova/P-Serie kaum umgesetzt werden kann.
> Vor allem wenn noch mehr performante Hardware im System ist, wird der Controller ausgebremst. Denn die 3GB/s des SATA2 gelten vom Chip zur SSD aber der Chip selber ist an die NB etc. sehr sehr schwach angebunden und das verursacht bei hoch performanten SSD's das Leistungsfehlen, früher haben die SSDs Systemstottern verursacht (ausbremsvorfall der SSD im sekundentakt) um dies zu entfernen können die SSD Controller sich auf fest vorgegebenen Werten runterregeln und an das System anpassen um ein Systemstottern zu verhindern, das wesentlich mehr die nerven der User belastet als alles andere
> 
> ...




Tja und da hat sich noch ein anderer Kunde dazugeschalten (ist auch ein Forum)
der sich ebenfalls über die Force beschwert hat weil er auch nur auf die geringen werte wie ich komme.
Allerdings hat er nen ICH10R + X58 Board. Ich weiß langsam selber nicht mehr was ich glauben soll ^^

Die ssd geht auch so ab wie schnitzel denoch hat man das gefühl ich betreib sie mit angezogener Handbremse


----------



## Own3r (22. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

Dann liegt es wohl am ICH9. Oder auch nicht !


----------



## roheed (22. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

an alle Force geschädigten XD
hier gehts zum Forum von Corsair bzw. meiner Frage (wenns interesiert)

Frage/Problem mit Corsair Force F80 - The Corsair Support Forums

Wie gesagt ich weiß jetzt gar nichts mehr. Alle im Forum ham auch nur 150/60 read/write werte.


----------



## Own3r (22. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

Vielleicht liegt es an Corsair und dem Gigabyte Board (Inkompabilität) . Du hättest lieber die Vertex 2 nehmen sollen ...


----------



## roheed (22. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

Ja hätte ich vlt echt machen sollen 

Naja aber ist so halt doof wenn man keine 2/3 SSD hat die ich auch noch ausprobieren könnte.
vlt bremst einfach nur das MB aus vlt sind die Sandforce schlechter als ruf


----------



## Iceananas (23. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*



Own3r schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es an Corsair und dem Gigabyte Board (Inkompabilität) . Du hättest lieber die Vertex 2 nehmen sollen ...


 
Die Dinger sind doch fast baugleich, sind dieselben Chipsätze oder? 

Vielleicht kannst du dir alternativ einen SATA Controller für PCIe kaufen falls die Northbridge limitiert, die Dinger gibts doch hinterhergeschmissen


----------



## roheed (24. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

kannst du mir da mal einen empfehlen bzw. zeigen? also ich meine einen Sata controller


----------



## Iceananas (24. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

Sehr genau kenne ich mich da nicht aus, da muss ein Experte her, aber das Gesamtangebot:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=iosata


----------



## Own3r (25. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

Es gibt Neuigkeiten für die Force Besitzer! 

Schau mal hier:
Forum de Luxx - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [Sammelthread] SSDs mit Sandforce Controllers SF1200 und SF1500

Es schein also ein Update verfügbar zu sein!


----------



## roheed (25. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

aber echt lustig das in X foren es was zu jammern gibt mit den Corsair SSD und vorallem Gigabyte
board XD naja bis auf die etwas verwierenden Benchmarks bin ich (noch) mehr als zufrieden mit
dem Teil! GEht ab wie eine rakete XD

Hab das neuste Beta Bios wieder drauf. Krieg auch die fehlermeldung mit SMART not available (oder so ähnlich) verzögert den start zwar um paar sekunden aber sonst noch nix negatives feststellen können


----------



## blicc (26. August 2010)

*AW: Welche SSD für mein System?*

Ich habe diesen Controller genommen ASUS U3S6 SATA III USB 3.0 Controller PCIe Karte

Damit die USB 3.0 Platte und die SSD auch richtig angeschlossen werden können.

Hab als SSD die Crucial SSD C300 128GB SATA 6Gb/s genommen die seid der FW 0002 auch Trimm richtig verarbeiten kann. Wurde auch mit FW 0002 schon ausgeliefert.


----------

